# 21RS Pricing and Dealers



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

The local dealer in my hometown of Salem, VA has an Outback 21RS for $15,800. It has a big orange special sticker on it, saying it has been dropped from $17,000. I have a feeling getting them to drop price will be tough. What is the best way to find a dealer? On the Keystone website it only gives me the place I looked at within my zip code search. I notice several people got theirs from Bonners in Michigan, is it ridiclulous to think you could buy an RV out of state and not pay huge delivery charges? Any ideas?


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Chip,
I personally think that 15,800 for a 21RS is getting into the 'right range'. We bought an '03 21RS last summer and paid 15k even. The '04s were starting to come in and they wanted the '03s out of there. At that time, I was hearing of prices around 17 to 18k for that trailer. If they don't knock off more of the price, start working 'extras' into the deal. Like a Reese dual cam set up, or whatever else they'll go for. Just my opinion. Best of luck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Might check out Lakeshore RV they have pretty good prices, I know myself and a couple of others have used their internet prices to negotiate with our local dealers. Their inventory is listed here.

Price for a 21RS was $15,499, so your price is pretty good, but you might be able to shave a few more $$$ off.


----------



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

Wow. Out here in California, I've been looking at Outbacks at 3 or 4 different dealers and they aren't willing to go down to any of those numbers. For the 25rss and the 26rs fully loaded, which I am interested in, they seem to want to draw the line at around 20k. Does this sound like typical CA mark up or am I just not looking hard enough?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Frank,

Yuck! $20k for a 26RS? We purchased in Denver for $16,500 out the door, including w/d hitch and dealer handling. I would check surrounding states if I were you!

Good luck, Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Frank,

Part of the problem is the time of year. Your trying to buy an RV at the busiest buying time. It's like trying to buy a snow plow for your truck in November. For those of you not in the snow belt, please use your imagination on that one







. It will be hard to find a bargain until after the camping season is over.

Good luck in your search though.

Tim


----------



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

I've run out of Outback dealers and still hit this wall. Apparently the high demand (and I believe it, because hardly anyone has them on the lot!) and them being delivered out west contributed to this. I guess I really WOULD have to travel out of state to do much better. Or wait until winter. Or bite the bullet.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Frank,

We just "bit the bullet" on our 28RSS from Stires in Bakersfield. Outbacks are hard to find in California and because of transportation costs the final retail price seems to be highre here that other states. It is a good product and worth the money in MHO.

Good Luck,

Tom sunny


----------



## mshaheen (May 22, 2004)

We just got our 23rs last week. Was quoted $15,200 from Lakeshore RV and used that to get our Ill. dealer to $15, 300, not including hitch and sway. That was $500 over where I started ( from reading this website ) but I felt good with it. If you are willing to go the distance, you can get a better price, but is it worth it in gas and time. Thats what you have to think about. The Outbacks are enjoying tremendous popularity, there were only three 23rs's for us to choose from in the entire northern part of Illinois, and one dealer wouldn't budge from $16,000.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

mshaheen, I am in northern IL and had problems getting the local to move on the price. They called me daily when I was shopping but when I tried to get them to match or come close to Bonner's RV they stopped calling me. Bonner's had my 25RSS for $15900 and my local dealers wouldn't go below $19000 Plus. So I drove 5 hours to Bonner's and saved almost 4k. http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/index.cfm


----------



## bulldogfamily6 (May 28, 2004)

We are in the process of trying to buy a 23RS. We found one dealer about 2 hours from home. His asking price was $16.900.00 PLUS the hitch stuff. I found another dealer in Slidell, LA (about a 4 hr. drive) with the same trailer, except different color for $16.500.00 - including an Equalizer and Prodigy. I called the first one back and he would only come to $16,400.00 w/o hitch stuff. Said that was as low as he would go. Several dealers did not answer the phone today - guess they were closed for Memorial Day. I plan to call first thing in the A.M. Would like to buy as close to home as possible, but if I can find for less $ and not over 4 hr. drive - we'll be ready to go.

There is a 23RS on the Bonner list for $15,299.00 - boy do I wish it wasn't such a long drive - Even with the $1000.00 savings, it wouldn't be worth the drive.

Of course, if money was no object around here - I'd have a new 2500 Burb and the Outback 28RSS. Unfortunately, we accidently mowed the money tree down the first time we cut the grass this spring







!!!!

Good luck in your search. Hopefully, we'll both be camping within the month. School will start back here the first week in August for me (Elem. Teacher) and the kids the following Monday - it'll be here before we know it.


----------

